# Where do you keep all your soap?



## KiwiMoose (Nov 22, 2018)

I make soap in the kitchen, then clean it all away before we do any cooking.  I put my first batch up top in my wardrobe - spread out inside a box lid for photocopy paper. I turn it regularly.
My second batch is recently unmolded and sitting in the hallway shelf on a cooling rack waiting for me to bring home another box lid and do the same.

That will be the available wardrobe space fully occupied.

I'm making another batch this weekend, where will I put it?

What do you all do when you have 6, 10, 15 batches all curing at the same time? Should it be kept in a warm place or a cool place?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2018)

Make sure you lime the baking rack with something. Coming in contact with metal can cause DOS.   I make soap in the kitchen. I have 4 large racks in a spare bedroom where I keep supplies and cure my soaps


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks Shunty. I’ve lined it with baking paper, is that sufficient? It’s getting transferred to the box lid tonight anyway. 
What does one do to stop dust settling on soaps curing over long periods of time? One should keep it uncovered to allow air circulation shouldn’t they?


----------



## earlene (Nov 22, 2018)

I used box lids primarily as well and often still use them, in fact.  I line them with plastic mesh to aid with airflow beneath (not a lot, but even that little bit seems to help, I think.)  I stack the box lids atop each other sometimes when necessary for more space, but alternating in a kitty-korner type way.  I used to turn them, but I only do that occasionally, and haven't found it really makes any difference.

At first I used whatever space was handy, the top of a spare bed, on top of a desk, on top of racks, etc.  Finding a way to consolidate space to take up the lease amount of foot space became imperative as I began to accumulate more and more soap, of course.  

As for dust, that can be wiped off before wrapping the soap and putting on your labels.  Or you can use some muslin or light cheese-cloth to screen out dust.  After all, unless you are curing your soap in a very dusty environment, it's not going to accumulate a lot of dust before you wrap and label your soap.

After sufficiently cured, I put the wrapped & labeled soaps into cardboard boxes now, rather than leaving them out.


----------



## Candybee (Nov 22, 2018)

I have a soap curing room dedicated to my biz. I have several curing racks for my soap. I ended up buying cafeteria trays and lining them with wax paper. The trays are stackable so I can have several rows of soaps curing on the same shelf. Each shelf can hold up to 240 soaps and I have 8 shelves I am currently using for my soaps and together they can hold 1920 soaps curing at the same time. At any time I have at least 600-800 soaps curing unless I am gearing up for the big shows. Then I can't make soap fast enough. Its a tough problem to have but also a good problem. I've had to learn how to effectively master batch so I can churn out a buttload of soap on soaping days.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 23, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Make sure you lime the baking rack with something. Coming in contact with metal can cause DOS.   I make soap in the kitchen. I have 4 large racks in a spare bedroom where I keep supplies and cure my soaps


You probly just solved the problem of why 2 batches of my soap got dos, I dried them on metal racks. And you probably just saved my shampoo bars from going bad! I ran downstairs and put parchment under them. So glad I read this thread. It's only been a few days, hope I cought it in time.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 23, 2018)

^We aim to please


----------



## DawninWA (Nov 26, 2018)

I line the shelves with fabric now, but basically... 





I could add a shelf between each, if I had more soap, but this is the most I've made at a time.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 26, 2018)

Am I the only one that 'tucks my curing soap in to bed' every night by going to have a wee look at it, touching it, smelling it, and generally admiring it?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lye-h20-oil said:


> You probly just solved the problem of why 2 batches of my soap got dos, I dried them on metal racks. And you probably just saved my shampoo bars from going bad! I ran downstairs and put parchment under them. So glad I read this thread. It's only been a few days, hope I cought it in time.



I actually line my shelves with plastic needlepoint material.  It has holes so the air can circulate.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 26, 2018)

Just put a bid on a shelving unit for the spare bedroom - that might last me for another week or two, then I'll have to buy some more! LOL.


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> Am I the only one that 'tucks my curing soap in to bed' every night by going to have a wee look at it, touching it, smelling it, and generally admiring it?



Probably not.  When I was new to soap making, I did look at my soap every day, including every morning pretty much first thing.  Now, it's not so new to me, so I don't feel compelled to check on it as frequently.


----------



## Natasha herbert (Nov 26, 2018)

I make my soap in my she shed detached from my house and when it’s ready to cut i bring it in. I have a wire shelving unit I keep in my closet where i let them cure and I label and the go under my bed.


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2018)

Welcome Natasha, as this is your first post, would you like to go to the Introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## beckster51 (Nov 27, 2018)

DawninWA said:


> I line the shelves with fabric now, but basically...
> View attachment 33381
> 
> I could add a shelf between each, if I had more soap, but this is the most I've made at a time.


Ooooh, I love that shelf!  It has a small footprint, which is just what I need.  Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## KimT2au (Nov 27, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> Am I the only one that 'tucks my curing soap in to bed' every night by going to have a wee look at it, touching it, smelling it, and generally admiring it?


I try not to at the moment as I have chocolate soap curing in my sewing room and it smells so good that it makes me what to eat chocolate.  I will be glad when I have given these to my family at Christmas and temptation will be gone, or at least that temptation will be gone.


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 27, 2018)

In Spare Oom, I have an old computer desk with multiple tiers where my curing soap stays. Once cured, I shrink-wrap and store it on a bookshelf that we don't have enough books for XD

Also bought a plastic bathroom shelf with 5 tiers from IKEA for around $10 that I like to use for curing soap as well.


----------



## Megan (Nov 27, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> Am I the only one that 'tucks my curing soap in to bed' every night by going to have a wee look at it, touching it, smelling it, and generally admiring it?


No, I'm weirdly obsessed too! ~~~~My preciousssssss~~~


----------



## DawninWA (Nov 28, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> Ooooh, I love that shelf!  It has a small footprint, which is just what I need.  Do you remember where you got it?



I got it at Walmart, in the bathroom section, it's for towels and such.  It fits just about anywhere.  I think it was $20.


----------



## beckster51 (Nov 29, 2018)

DawninWA said:


> I got it at Walmart, in the bathroom section, it's for towels and such.  It fits just about anywhere.  I think it was $20.


Thanks!  I will look for it.


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought a set of wooden shelves few weeks ago which are basically my crafting shelves now but while transfering everything i dont want on them upstairs i decided to reorganise my living room to accomodate future batches. iv currently got 6 batches curing right now and have them all in my living room. once the space of the shelves is needed ill clear some space and move the stuff to the cube storage the baskets are on top of in the photo.


----------



## JustAboutDull (Dec 23, 2018)

I save the bags potatoes come in to use.  They're sturdy, as five or 10 pounds of potatoes come in them, and they're breathable, so the soap has plenty of time to cure as I already have a couple years or so worth of soap.  I use a permanent  marker to write the date and ingredients on the sacks, or you could just put the batch number or something assuming you keep logs, and then close them with the twist ties.  Nothing fancy, but it works for me, and the bags are free, at least assuming you don't buy them just to put soap in and throw out the potatoes.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 23, 2018)

This is mine though right now the shelves are pretty empty.  I have two for curing soap.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 23, 2018)

That’s empty?? I can’t imagine what full looks like


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 23, 2018)

That was taken in the spring. I make 40 fragrances.  My shelves are lined with wood and needlepoint plastic.  Or rug hook fabric.


----------



## Relle (Dec 23, 2018)

I could see the rug hook base on the shelf and thought - I know what that is, love the charcoal soap .


----------



## AliOop (Dec 23, 2018)

Those of you with multiple batches curing, do you find that any of the scents intermingle if you are say, curing a chocolate-scented bar next to a lavender-scented bar? 

Also, for those of us who live in damp climates, would it help the cure time if I set some bars in my dehydrator on a very low temp? Feel free to tell me that's nuts if there's a reason that would be bad, haha!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 24, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> This is mine though right now the shelves are pretty empty.  I have two for curing soap. View attachment 34471


I use similar shelving and mine are really really empty. I also do around 40 different scents


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 24, 2018)

AliOop said:


> Those of you with multiple batches curing, do you find that any of the scents intermingle if you are say, curing a chocolate-scented bar next to a lavender-scented bar?
> 
> Also, for those of us who live in damp climates, would it help the cure time if I set some bars in my dehydrator on a very low temp? Feel free to tell me that's nuts if there's a reason that would be bad, haha!



No, I’ve never noticed an issue with fragrance transfer, they don’t touch each other.  And no, a dehydrator will not help. It will cause them to melt and warp.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 25, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> This is mine though right now the shelves are pretty empty.  I have two for curing soap. View attachment 34471


OMG - I love your shelves and I love all the soap in them!  If they were mine I'd just sit in there and look at them admiringly all day


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 25, 2018)

I stack mine in printer paper box covers. I can fit 5lbs of cut soap about 15-18 bars of soap each


----------



## Dennis (Dec 25, 2018)

My current inventory is stored in scientifically designed containers (thank you Amazon!), maybe a shoe box or two, and a plastic drawer that used to be used in a camper, and is kept in a controlled environment... under the bed... with the cat.


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 26, 2018)

@shunt2011  This looks similar to a rack I got yesterday with the exception of yours has many more shelves than mine.  Did you purchase extra shelves?  If so, where'd you find them?  lol  I love how your soap looks on the rack!


----------



## kniquy (Dec 31, 2018)

Any issues with curing soap in a basement?  I'm in the New England area so in the warmer months the basement does get a little more humid.  We run a dehumidifier to help.  I am just getting started with soaping but would imagine if I really get rolling that i would need more space and the basement is really the only safe place for storage.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 31, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> @shunt2011  This looks similar to a rack I got yesterday with the exception of yours has many more shelves than mine.  Did you purchase extra shelves?  If so, where'd you find them?  lol  I love how your soap looks on the rack!



I actually purchased 4 of them and used the shelves from them to add to my curing racks.  They had 5 shelves so I took 2 from each of the others and added them to my two curing racks.  The other two racks are holding supplies/packaging etc....


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 3, 2019)

Am I right in thinking then, if I cure my soap on baking wired racks I need to sit the soap on parchment paper??


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 3, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> Am I right in thinking then, if I cure my soap on baking wired racks I need to sit the soap on parchment paper??



Yes, they need to have protection from the metal.  Contact with metal can cause DOS and have contaminates from the reaction with the metal.  I lined my shelves with plastic needlepoint sheets.  That way there’s air circulation too.


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 3, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> Am I right in thinking then, if I cure my soap on baking wired racks I need to sit the soap on parchment paper??



As shunt said i also use plastic perferated sheets they were about 80p each think the company is called buddily crafts. Ill check my emails later. Iv got 2 bathroom storage shelves so they were ideal for them. The shelves were 20 quid each but they fit loads of bars on iv not managed to fill them before a few batches have cured think i would have to make about 6 batches a week before i filled them

@Cherrydene soapy https://buddlycrafts.com/shop/product-37721/darice-plastic-canvas-7-count-105-x-135/?v=37719

Thats where i bought the plastic sheets i felt it was worth it for the amount of soap i was making and although id prefer to not use plastic if i can help it but they will last years and felt that using new paper towel each time was more wasteful than buying plastic sheets.

I hope its ok to include a link to something i bought on the forum? if not could you let me know and ill inbox the link to cherrydene


----------



## Misschief (Feb 3, 2019)

I store mine in copy paper box lids (I work in a print shop and they're readily available to me). Once a lid is filled, it gets tucked under the bed in the spare room. If there's no room under the bed (like now), It is put on the bed. Now that the grandkids are no longer in town, we really don't need the spare bed so it isn't an issue.


----------



## Aquamarine56 (Feb 4, 2019)

This has always been an issue for me. I've been using cake cooling trays covered with paper towel and in a cupboard. But recently I found a 3-tier shelf on wheels which is good. I like that I can move it about and I get my shelves back fir my soaping ingredients and supplies. I do put a cloth cover over it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 4, 2019)

Aquamarine56 said:


> This has always been an issue for me. I've been using cake cooling trays covered with paper towel and in a cupboard. But recently I found a 3-tier shelf on wheels which is good. I like that I can move it about and I get my shelves back fir my soaping ingredients and supplies. I do put a cloth cover over it. View attachment 35866



Is that a metal or plastic cart?  I would be careful if it’s metal. Don’t let the soap come in contact with it.


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 4, 2019)

I’m currently on the hunt for a used, bread drying rack....with plastic lunch style trays. Like this one:  






They have full height and half height. I just have to find the right price ( I’m cheap). So I scour Craig’s list and restaurant supply stores until I find a bargain!


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 4, 2019)

Aquamarine56 said:


> This has always been an issue for me. I've been using cake cooling trays covered with paper towel and in a cupboard. But recently I found a 3-tier shelf on wheels which is good. I like that I can move it about and I get my shelves back fir my soaping ingredients and supplies. I do put a cloth cover over it. View attachment 35866



Thats a great idea you might be able to fit a tray on top to make another layer for more storage space

@Hendejm i had a look for that kinda thing but couldnt find them in england for cheap enough. How many soaps do you usually have curing at once? The shelves iv got can fit about 25-30 bars on each and theres 6 shelves i got plastic perferated sheeting to layer them so no need to turn while curing because air will get underneath. They cost 20 quid but they take up so little floor space iv got 2 tucked behind the door in my living room might be worth looking into getting something like that they are nicely presented too so fit the decore of my room and if i need more they will easily tuck into a corner somewhere


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 5, 2019)

I am definitely off to Ikea at the weekend to get myself something and pop into Hobbycraft for some needlepoint sheets. My husband goes away for 2 weeks next week and I have taken some time off work, I am going to spend the whole time making and practicing my soap methods. Cant wait


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 5, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Hendejm i had a look for that kinda thing but couldnt find them in england for cheap enough. How many soaps do you usually have curing at once? The shelves iv got can fit about 25-30 bars on each and theres 6 shelves i got plastic perferated sheeting to layer them so no need to turn while curing because air will get underneath. They cost 20 quid but they take up so little floor space iv got 2 tucked behind the door in my living room might be worth looking into getting something like that they are nicely presented too so fit the decore of my room and if i need more they will easily tuck into a corner somewhere


Right now I have about 200 or so curing...but that number is gonna jump to about 800/1000 very soon. I’ve got plastic shelving but I don’t like it and feel like if someone farted...it could blow the shelves over so looking for something larger, durable, on wheels for when my soaping room is finished. AC was installed on Monday, plumber coming to plumb sinks next Tuesday and then I will start moving out of the garage. I have to find some used cabinets to put on the walls for storage....bought stainless tables from Home Depot.


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 5, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I am definitely off to Ikea at the weekend to get myself something and pop into Hobbycraft for some needlepoint sheets. My husband goes away for 2 weeks next week and I have taken some time off work, I am going to spend the whole time making and practicing my soap methods. Cant wait



Hobby craft you will pay a small fortune for the sheets! Did you look at the link i tagged you on? And i got my shelves from b&m they are bathroom shelves to start off with honestly one will be plenty i got 2 and iv been making quite a few batches and have yet to fill both would have to be making like 4-5 loaves a week to fill them all in before some have cured and freed up some space. Im sure ikea will have something too and its upto you just here to give some hopfully helpful advice .

Have you bought any fo or eo? I just put in an order for lye, some fo and a top up of coconut oil, shea butter and palm oil mostly because for the moment i have the money but that will change by next month so before it gets spent on something else decided to top up on some stuff.

@Hendejm fair enough you have quite a lot more than me right now lol but i get the whole falling over thing i bought a set of wooden shelves now upstairs with oils ect on at first intended to use for curing but they were too easy to move and shake half the soaps off so got these bathroom shelves and zip tied them together so they effectively have 8 legs not 4 and are far more stable. Suppose i will have to look for something like you are after if i manage to get to selling stage. Have you looked at ebay lots on ebay here but they dont seem to come with the trays so then that presents another cost


----------



## Aquamarine56 (Feb 5, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Is that a metal or plastic cart?  I would be careful if it’s metal. Don’t let the soap come in contact with it.


Thanks, it's painted metal and I put paper towel down over it. There are air holes, but you're right, one of my cake cooling trays caused yellow stain lines on the bottom of my soap, even with paper towel then I started using a tea towel but don't know if it's better if not yet.


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 5, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Hobby craft you will pay a small fortune for the sheets! Did you look at the link i tagged you on? And i got my shelves from b&m they are bathroom shelves to start off with honestly one will be plenty i got 2 and iv been making quite a few batches and have yet to fill both would have to be making like 4-5 loaves a week to fill them all in before some have cured and freed up some space. Im sure ikea will have something too and its upto you just here to give some hopfully helpful advice .
> 
> Have you bought any fo or eo? I just put in an order for lye, some fo and a top up of coconut oil, shea butter and palm oil mostly because for the moment i have the money but that will change by next month so before it gets spent on something else decided to top up on some stuff.
> 
> @Hendejm fair enough you have quite a lot more than me right now lol but i get the whole falling over thing i bought a set of wooden shelves now upstairs with oils ect on at first intended to use for curing but they were too easy to move and shake half the soaps off so got these bathroom shelves and zip tied them together so they effectively have 8 legs not 4 and are far more stable. Suppose i will have to look for something like you are after if i manage to get to selling stage. Have you looked at ebay lots on ebay here but they dont seem to come with the trays so then that presents another cost


Thank you so much for advice, please don’t stop I think I am so eager I can’t wait to order on line . But your right HC is very expensive so I will order on the website your suggested. I have been looking at FOand EO  just getting a few at the moment of small sizes keeping records of smell  performance etc then I ones I like I will get some larger sizes. X


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 5, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I’m currently on the hunt for a used, bread drying rack....with plastic lunch style trays. Like this one:
> 
> They have full height and half height. I just have to find the right price ( I’m cheap). So I scour Craig’s list and restaurant supply stores until I find a bargain!



I have a large stainless one (ex-bakery stock lol), and they are good except the castors deteriorate over time (the soap/lye eats the rubber), so get one with replaceable wheels if you can 

The trays don't need to be plastic - you can buy perforated and woven wire stainless trays to fit, or make your own wooden flats


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 5, 2019)

I got boxes from work that should fit a loaf worth of bars.  I have a few batches that are ready to be boxed up. I am wondering if the soap can be touching each other if I box it up and close the boxes or should I leave the boxes open and or put something in between the soap?


----------



## Chris_S (Feb 5, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> Thank you so much for advice, please don’t stop I think I am so eager I can’t wait to order on line . But your right HC is very expensive so I will order on the website your suggested. I have been looking at FOand EO  just getting a few at the moment of small sizes keeping records of smell  performance etc then I ones I like I will get some larger sizes. X



I normally refuse to pay more for p&p but because they were so much cheaper than in general shops i paid the extra for those.  Have a look at supplies for candles, mystic moments and for eo the soapery are all good places to start for fragrances. Ikeas worth a look but cant recommend the shelves i got enough and they were only £20 each so probably wont find much better than that at IKEA i like them because they actually look nice tucked away in the corner of my living room. If you have got any fragrances from any those suppliers oh and livemoor inbox me and i might be able to help with regards to the way they behave if you get the same i have. If you like sweet fo bakewell tart and cola cubes from suppliesfor candles are both awesome and both behaved for me


----------



## Meena (Feb 5, 2019)

Like you, I soap in my kitchen, making sure the sink is empty when I start (my basin goes in there, ready to accept used soap dishes); and clean up all soapy things before using the kitchen for food.  I put my first 2 soap batches in the closet, then removed them when I made the third to someplace with more air flow -- my kitchen rack, located just outside the kitchen itself.  There is literally NO room left in this apartment now that my SO shares it with me, so my soap box (hahaha haaaa!) that feels like 25 POUNDS worth, is at the top of the rack, keeping my bread machine and sundry plastics company.  Box lid has numerous holes punched in the bottom and lined with needlepoint plastic sheet, which gives me a surface to pile more soap on, lol.  Not sure how much higher I can go, maybe one more brown plastic bin.  100% cotton 'dust cover' that i peeled back for photo purposes.


----------



## Meena (Feb 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I got boxes from work that should fit a loaf worth of bars.  I have a few batches that are ready to be boxed up. I am wondering if the soap can be touching each other if I box it up and close the boxes or should I leave the boxes open and or put something in between the soap?



Probably best if they don't touch.  Curing soap needs air circulation all around, which is why many put a plastic craft sheet down first.  Mine is so long that I can bend it over the top and place another box on top of that because the plastic is firm enough (see above pic).  I've read that the boxes should have holes punched in them, again, for air circulation.

ETA:  Those brown bins were $1 each, and I'm now thinking to get rid of the box and just pile up those light-weight bins with a craft sheet between.  Then everything will be ventilated to the max, without much cash outlay.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 5, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I’m currently on the hunt for a used, bread drying rack....with plastic lunch style trays. Like this one:
> 
> They have full height and half height. I just have to find the right price ( I’m cheap). So I scour Craig’s list and restaurant supply stores until I find a bargain!


If you have a local bakery talk to them. There is a Wonder/Rainbow bread bakery in the town I grew up in and when I first started soaping I went and asked them what they did with their old used racks. They just throw them away most of the time. You can ask if they have any you could have. 
Worth a shot. I got 2 when I first started soaping that way.


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 5, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> If you have a local bakery talk to them. There is a Wonder/Rainbow bread bakery in the town I grew up in and when I first started soaping I went and asked them what they did with their old used racks. They just throw them away most of the time. You can ask if they have any you could have.
> Worth a shot. I got 2 when I first started soaping that way.


That’s a fantastic idea!  Thank you.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 5, 2019)

Meena said:


> Probably best if they don't touch.  Curing soap needs air circulation all around, which is why many put a plastic craft sheet down first.  Mine is so long that I can bend it over the top and place another box on top of that because the plastic is firm enough (see above pic).  I've read that the boxes should have holes punched in them, again, for air circulation.
> 
> ETA:  Those brown bins were $1 each, and I'm now thinking to get rid of the box and just pile up those light-weight bins with a craft sheet between.  Then everything will be ventilated to the max, without much cash outlay.



its for soap that has cured


----------



## MGM (Feb 5, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I’m currently on the hunt for a used, bread drying rack....with plastic lunch style trays. Like this one:
> View attachment 35867
> 
> 
> They have full height and half height. I just have to find the right price ( I’m cheap). So I scour Craig’s list and restaurant supply stores until I find a bargain!



I always see those at cafeterias for dirty trays...if you have colleges or universities nearby, you might add their surplus stores to your list?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 5, 2019)

I use 3-tier Cookie Cooling Racks to cure soaps. Each holds 24-36 4-5 oz soaps. Similar to Wilton shown here:






I have two antique chests of drawers in the guest bedroom that hold a total of six (3-tier) racks. Once cured, the soaps go into the drawers stacked in cardboard  boxes -- the short cut-off ones that come with 24 cans of Coke or whatever. I use 4-ply Mylar sheets (1000H architectural drawing sheets used to make blueprints) to line the racks and the cardboard. I have lots of that to use up.


----------



## Meena (Feb 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> its for soap that has cured



ohhhhhhhhhhh  so sorry!


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I’m currently on the hunt for a used, bread drying rack....with plastic lunch style trays. Like this one:
> View attachment 35867
> 
> 
> They have full height and half height. I just have to find the right price ( I’m cheap). So I scour Craig’s list and restaurant supply stores until I find a bargain!


The trays end up costing more than the racks!


----------



## MadTeddyBear (Feb 6, 2019)

I've been using Ivar shelving from Ikea.  It wasn't cheap, but I really wanted to have all of my soaping stuff in one place with enough room for soap to cure as more is made. The 5 smaller shelves each can hold about 8 rows of 12.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 6, 2019)

I like cardboard produce flats. The blueberry flats from Costco are my favorite. I get a whole bunch of the same type, so they all stack together.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 6, 2019)

I use the raspberry flats from Costco as I can fit two 16 bar batches in each box.  I will use those when my curing shelves are full.  I keep about 10 of them on hand.


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 6, 2019)

MadTeddyBear said:


> I've been using Ivar shelving from Ikea.  It wasn't cheap, but I really wanted to have all of my soaping stuff in one place with enough room for soap to cure as more is made. The 5 smaller shelves each can hold about 8 rows of 12.
> 
> View attachment 35940


What do you put your bars on to protect them from the wood?


----------



## Mississippi soapmaker (Feb 7, 2019)

I bought my trays off ebay.  Keep looking!


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 7, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Am I the only one that 'tucks my curing soap in to bed' every night by going to have a wee look at it, touching it, smelling it, and generally admiring it?


And every morning to make sure it made it through the night ok.


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't that much anymore unless it's a newly made soap.  After awhile it just doesn't seem necessary anymore.


melinda48 said:


> And every morning to make sure it made it through the night ok.




As to where I keep all my soap, well it has evolved over time.  I used to only stack it in my trays (cardboard box lids, plastic drink crates, whatever I find free or cheap) alternating them to allow for air flow.  I line the trays with plastic mesh for added air flow.  After cure, I used to then continue to keep them stacked on racks for continued air flow, but last year I started using paperboard boxes for storing them.  The problem with keeping them inside the boxes is that they are not visible when I go to gather more to give away, so it takes more time when I want to put together a package to send to family, etc.  But the fragrance seems to stick a bit better in an enclosed box.  Another drawback is that without the air exposure, I fear if DOS develops inside a box, I won't notice as soon as I would if it were open to the air, smell and sight.

One thing I like about putting the cured soap into boxes, though, is that I can add a desiccant packet inside the box to absorb any moisture, so that seems like a good idea.


----------



## Omi Davis (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi all. I just lucked up on some bread trays/shelves like what they use at bakeries. Found mine at a thrift store for $3 each. You might check to see if there are companies in your area that sell used business furniture. Good luck.


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2019)

Actually, the best place to buy used restaurant equipment is at places that specialize in selling used restaurant supplies.  Most big cities in the US have such places.  In the old days, I would say look in your yellow pages, but nowadays, I'd say look online for 'used restaurant equipment sales' near you when you type in your search parameters.  

Sometimes I find stuff at the Goodwill, but the best bet for specific restaurant or bakery equipment are the restaurant supplies re-sale places.  The prices may not be as cheap as we'd like, but you'd get an idea of what's out there and can even go in and look around if you have something in mind.

Another option is to go talk to a business going out of business.  Sometimes you can buy stuff off them if you are willing to take it with you right away and pay up front.  However, often they have already contracted with a re-saler to come pick it up and/or sell it for auction.  So looking for a restaurant supply auction is another option.


----------



## Pat McGlothlin (Feb 8, 2019)

When I first started soaping, I had a very big basement so room wasn't a factor. I had two dining room size tables: One was for soaping and the other for curing. I quickly ran out of curing room and bought two large four-shelf racks that stood side by side. One was lined with towels and used for curing. The other was loaded with plastic shoe boxes, each labeled for a particular soap.

When we moved from Colorado to Arizona, I only had room for one rack so my soap making was quickly reduced. I'm back to soaping in the kitchen where water is readily available and carrying the soap upstairs to my craft room to cure.


----------



## redhead1226 (Feb 8, 2019)

My BF made me shelves in my soap room closet. It cost about $80 total. Works great. Holds a million soap bars


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 8, 2019)

redhead1226 said:


> My BF made me shelves in my soap room closet. It cost about $80 total. Works great. Holds a million soap bars


Awesome.


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 9, 2019)

redhead1226 said:


> My BF made me shelves in my soap room closet. It cost about $80 total. Works great. Holds a million soap bars


Wow amazing


----------



## karon L adams (Feb 9, 2019)

AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! OH, the memories that question brings back!

When I first started, we had a few little bars to play with.  We had floor to ceiling bookshelves, 4  of them in the living room 3 in our bedroom (yes, we read a lot)

When I started, we used one shelf in the living room. that became 3, which became one of the full Floor to Ceiling shelves, eventually ALL the shelves. we bought a house that was split level, a living room and a small downstairs den. we spent our family time in the den, so we had a little tikes playhouse in the living room along with other toys. eventually, that was moved upstairs. the two daughters decided they wanted to share a bedroom and use the second room for a playroom. the little tikes went to the playroom.

then, I set up the two enourmous tanks in the living room. made cinderblock stands for them and had the 200 gallon Nalgene lye tank and the 200 gallon Stainless Steel soap tank in the living room.

By then, all the books had been removed from the bookshelves. on the floor were stacks of shipping boxes, sti;l flat for sending orders and all the other supplies I needed.

as for setting the soap to dry after cutting, that took the bookshelves in the living room. then the ones in our bedroom, in the dining room, and the den. eventually, the only room that wasn't used for soap in SOME way was the children's bedroom. 

that's why, when we moved to Chattanooga, we decided the business needed commercial space. it had outgrown the house and it was either going to grow or die in the next couple of years.

the shelves we eventually had (and you can see them behind my family in the old pictures) were purchased at a going out of business sale. they were display shelves, very sturdy, easy to set up and break down as well as configure.


----------



## karon L adams (Mar 8, 2019)

if you want cardboard, and it is an excellent option, look around for box companies. many make cardboard trays. you can usually buy them by the 25/50 or 100. they come flat and you just fold them together. you can see them in some of my old pictures on the shelves. they were VERY handy.


----------



## Dawni (Mar 8, 2019)

Oooh I use cardboard. Recycled ones though.. I'm using brownie and donut boxes and the like (as slab molds even), as long as they don't have food on them. I'm also using the lids of shoe boxes.. They all sit on shelves near the ceiling in my teenagers room, opposite his robots lol He's the only one with empty space and kindly lets me in his room to check my soap every once in a while.

It's one reason I'm able to "hide" my soap from myself. When he's in there I give him his privacy, so I have to wait for when he's not there AND I have spare time, which never usually happens simultaneously haha


----------



## karon L adams (Mar 8, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Am I the only one that 'tucks my curing soap in to bed' every night by going to have a wee look at it, touching it, smelling it, and generally admiring it?


My mother and husband used to call it "Communing with the soap"  We'd set up one day, mix the oil and put it in the tank to come to temp, mix the lye and let it cool and come in the next morning to make the soap. remember, 400 pounds. 20; 20 pound batches. we'd get it all poured and be exhausted by shortly after lunch. inevitably, I'd want to go to the shop that evening to "Check on the soap". I always had a sheet of butcher paper on the top surface to prevent Soda Ash forming. 

so, I'd go in and just run my hands over the surface of the butcher paper on top of the soap. I could feel the heat from the saponmification process in my hand and it gave me a gauge of how well the batch was mixed and setting. but, yeah, the husband called it "Communing with the soap"

meanwhile, I had soap on the living room shelves, soap on the bedroom shelves, soap in the dining room and kitchen and even the den. the barrels live in the garage and the two giant mixing tanks were in my living room. when we moved back to Chattanooga, we had already understood that we HAD to move into commercial space cause if we didn't we'd have nowhere to live.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 8, 2019)

This li'l Kiwi has been to Chattanooga.


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't sell my soap yet so I only make smaller batches.
I do have some plastic bread trays but they're a bit big for what I need.
But what I'm using now are the plastic trays used for delivering soda bottles.
Their lightweight, have handles mold in, holes all the way around, and they're stackable.
I've purchased some cheap metal shelving from home Depot that I'm going to set my trays on.
this isn't the best picture but it's the only one I have for now.
Not sure where you would get these trays from because I believe these were on the property when I bought my house a few years ago.
Since they were free they work out great and like I said they're sturdy, fairly lightweight, and made to be stackable.


----------



## karon L adams (Mar 9, 2019)

look around at restaurant supplies and such. I had TONS of plastic bread trays. they were perfect to hold a full 20 pound loaf once it was cut and allow for air flow. what I REALLY loved about them was the nest/stack feature. they nest inside of one another when you don't need space between, but turn them 180 degrees to each and they stack with space between. this is how they can carry loaves of bread without crushing it, as well. Currently, I use those trays to raise silkworms in the spring. Perfect for that function, too.


----------

